# Leave the Trolls Alone!!!



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Every billy goat in the world is crossing bridges in relative safety because apparently all the trolls took a fall vaction to New England watch the folliage...and stopped at Masscops for a piss break.

Either ignore or banter back with the village idiot with the big nose, elf ears, and off-color Santa Hat. Trolls will only respond to silent treatment, or reverse psychology. Outwardly appearing to be frustrated only reinforces troll-like childish behavior, as do insults and outward appearances of loosing one's cool or using retorts that are disproportinal to the afront being committed.

Troll Defination:


> *What is a troll?*
> 
> In email discussion lists, online forums, and Usenet newsgroups, a troll is not a grumpy monster that lives beneath a bridge accosting passers-by, but rather a provocative posting intended to produce a large volume of frivolous responses. The term can also refer to someone making such a posting ("a troll") or to the action ("trolling", "to troll").
> The content of a troll posting generally falls into one of several categories. It may consist of an apparently foolish contradiction of common knowledge, a deliberately offensive insult to the readers of a newsgroup or mailing list, or a broad request for trivial follow-up postings. The result of such postings is frequently a flood of angry responses. In some cases, the follow-up messages posted in response to a troll can constitute a large fraction of the contents of a newsgroup or mailing list for as long as several weeks. These messages are transmitted around the world to thousands of computers, wasting network resources and costing money for people who pay to download email or receive Usenet news. Troll threads also frustrate people who are trying to carry on substantive discussions.
> ...


What is a troll? - Knowledge Base










I think Walmart and Adrian are bumbling idiots with some whacker tendancies thrown in, but Rookie is a bonfide Troll. For the record, I favor only banning the latter.

Hey Harry, let Gil know that if you do fire up the ban bus, you could make him some decent dough in exit fares when you stop at their bridge. It would certainly offset some of the revenue he's lost since he stopped having members subscribe.

For those of us with out the blue screen names, and thus the power to ban, I'm eagar to hear how others like to combat this threat--and frankly, critical threat to public health...Trolls are dirty and have been know to carry an especially nasty strain of Swine Flu.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Very true, but it seems they are either the same person, all friends, or at least go to the same school.

wscsmart, adrian, rookie, sable all trace back to Epping NH, coincidence, doubt it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nuke_TRT said:


> wscsmart, adrian, rookie, sable all trace back to Epping NH, coincidence, doubt it.


My money was either on Ayer or Amherst, MA.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Do we have a myspace page?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Is this gonna be another classic like that last kid we tortured?


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Being a troll is one thing, coming here and bragging about committing crimes (B&E) and stating that they learn how to be better criminals here is another thing.

Now I doubt that they have the balls to put down their PS3 controller, or let go of their mommies teat, let alone actually do a B&E, but that's beside the point. There is a line, and I believe that Rookie pussy has done just that. I may not have been here too long, and don't know the ban criteria... but do we really want the average joe who stumbles on here to think we, as LEO's, condone this shit? A troll I can deal with, but this is bullshit...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This goes against my personal rule of tracking trolls, but this one was worth it...


Eagle13 said:


> Do we have a myspace page?


Not sure, rookie seems to have boasted in the past about hating "pigs" and punching one in the face, plus an arrest for Domestic A&B.

Man, when will people learn to no masquerade around with the same username for everything...like the email you register with on Masscops.

Domestic Assault and Battery

My Brother was beaten by Elk Grove, CA Police *graphic pics link* - Page 2 - Yellowworld Forums post #20


> 04-25-2008, 10:45 PM
> tvbdude
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

So being a pussy runs in the family.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just for the record, I cannot defend against any claims of hypocracy by starting this thread, then outing rookie. Extreme circumstances call for people to act in ways they wouldn't normally otherwise. I submit this to you as one of those instances.

Also see: http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/83047-charging-b-dws-2.html#post499691


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obie just for the record you did not get the info from me,correct.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Obie just for the record you did not get the info from me,correct.


Nope, I just downloaded the genuis' vCard and plugged the username into Google. Presto.

I must say I knew it could be done, but the idea was not mine in this instance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What a fucking tool.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post so perhaps somewhat of an introduction is in order before posting my question to this thread. Obviously my name's Mark, and I'm in the Fairhaven area. I've been a member here almost a year now, and I am not an LEO or a wanabee for that matter. I'm in my 50's and disabled now. Although not remotely close, the closest I ever came to LE would be Shore Patrol in the Navy in the early 70's, and my time with Brinks Armored in various capacities. Been an LTC holder for 35 years, was an avid target shooter, and occasionally get to enjoy my collection. So that's my intro. 
Next - The sole purpose of my joining this site was to try to keep up on local crime in the Fairhaven/New Bedford area. I like knowing when the 'scurge' is close.
So that brings me (the long way) to my question and this thread.... AM I A TROLL??? I can understand you folks wanting to keep it "in the family", don't blame ya, but does someone like myself bother you guys? Is any non-LE considered a troll? If so, I'll withdraw my membership. Hope not, this site has been helpful in keeping tabs on the scuzballs.

Sorry my first post is such a long winded one. Thanks.... Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> don't reveal the secret obes!


No shit............ 

65.54.252.230


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> don't reveal the secret obes!


 The next set of trolls that come around will be none the wiser.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Marks72 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post so perhaps somewhat of an introduction is in order before posting my question to this thread. Obviously my name's Mark, and I'm in the Fairhaven area. I've been a member here almost a year now, and I am not an LEO or a wanabee for that matter. I'm in my 50's and disabled now. Although not remotely close, the closest I ever came to LE would be Shore Patrol in the Navy in the early 70's, and my time with Brinks Armored in various capacities. Been an LTC holder for 35 years, was an avid target shooter, and occasionally get to enjoy my collection. So that's my intro.
> Next - The sole purpose of my joining this site was to try to keep up on local crime in the Fairhaven/New Bedford area. I like knowing when the 'scurge' is close.
> ...


 You introduced yourself, were respectful and considerate...No youre not a troll.WElcome to the site.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Marks72 said:


> AM I A TROLL???


Not yet, don't fling poo and we'll be cool..


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks justanotherparatrooper. And Deuce, no I don't fling it bud. Thanks guys...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Marks72 said:


> Hey Guys,
> So that brings me (the long way) to my question and this thread.... AM I A TROLL??? I can understand you folks wanting to keep it "in the family", don't blame ya, but does someone like myself bother you guys? Is any non-LE considered a troll? If so, I'll withdraw my membership. Hope not, this site has been helpful in keeping tabs on the scuzballs.
> 
> Sorry my first post is such a long winded one. Thanks.... Mark


Welcome to masscops. You are not required to be a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks LGriffin. Perhaps an apoligy to OfficerObie59, didn't mean to hijack your thread, it just seemed the appropriate place to ask my question.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Marks72 said:


> Thanks LGriffin. Perhaps an apoligy to OfficerObie59, didn't mean to hijack your thread, it just seemed the appropriate place to ask my question.


If you want to make uber brownie points.. Go to UMass-Amherst Thursday evening for the good guy rally against a murdering terrorist that is being embraced by liberal professors as "interesting."


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Marks72 said:


> So that brings me (the long way) to my question and this thread.... AM I A TROLL??? I can understand you folks wanting to keep it "in the family", don't blame ya, but does someone like myself bother you guys? Is any non-LE considered a troll? If so, I'll withdraw my membership. Hope not, this site has been helpful in keeping tabs on the scuzballs.
> 
> Sorry my first post is such a long winded one. Thanks.... Mark


Not being a LEO doesn't make you a troll. Being disrespectful to the LEO's here, and intentionally looking to "stir the pot" makes you a troll. If you notice, the posters that get flamed and titled "troll" are the ones that ask completely stupid questions, and then make comments that they KNOW are going to get things riled up. You have to know they're sitting at home laughing, and telling all of their friends about the reactions they've received.
You've been very respectful so far. It's nice to have you posting after so many years of watching.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks StbbrnMedic and NiteOwl. NiteOwl, if I could travel I'd certainly join you guys in protest of that Luc clown. But that's a bit of a hike for me being disabled.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

any info on time and place to rally against the shitbag at Amherst ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*this just in from F.O.P.*

_Convicted terrorist Ray Luc Levasseur speaking at UMass Amherst._

_We will be leaving the State Lodge in Norton at 3:30pm and utilizing the FOP Bus if you are interested in riding the bus there is limited seating. Anyone that cannot meet here but would like to go UMass, they UMass police have aloted us parking lot 71 as law enforcement designated parking area, they have also allotted us our own staging area (The Cage - which is the old gymnasium) The event itself is going to be in the Eisenberg Building (School Management Building - Room 137, however we are not going to be going into the room to participate in this event, we will be outside with various law enforcement members, Mass State Police, New Jersey Police, Mass Chiefs, Boston Police, as well as Donna Lamonaco widow of murdered trooper Philip Lamonico._

_No Uniforms, Casual Dress Attire, you can however wear department affiliated jackets, ie: Department fleece jackets, Sweatshirts, ect._


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, nice first post Mark. 

OK I gotta say thanks to Obie for posting all this! I have no idea about how to find all the crap you guys do to out people. HELL! I'm lucky I can find my way back here after I turn my puter off!


----------

